# T-Spec Racing at Dirtrunners!!!!!!



## wayneny (Apr 25, 2004)

Howdy all, Dirtrunners moves to our indoor track now for the winter. As prizes for last years point series winners we gave out 12 T-Spec's. We are figuring on this being a huge class this year. Info can be found about us at www.dirtrunners.com. We basically run every other saturday starting on the 30th of October. We have had a hobby shop working with us all season and he is going to continue indoors too. The shop is Cruzin R/C's in Ramsey,NJ. He has plenty of T-Spec cars and foam tires in stock and ready to move out the door.His number is 201-825-4884. We also have another one of our members that has a shop down in south jersey and he will be selling stuff at the track also. I don't have his shop name or number yet. Hope to see some new faces this year running Spec class with us......WAYNE


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

where is your indoor at


----------



## satrnfreak (Sep 28, 2001)

Our indoor course is located in West Milford NJ, on Oak Ridge road.

fREAk


----------



## craftmastaschiz (Sep 10, 2003)

man these t specs r soooooooo cool thanks wayne


----------

